# Another Accomplishment !



## Jaders (Jul 8, 2012)

For the past week and a half I have had this love hate relationship with Boston Terriers because of a logo I am designing for a client. This morning I got the Boston Terrier Logo finalized and celebrated by taking Gunner and joining the family to the Canine Olympics hosted by a local humane society. It was a fun show event that had venders and a food truck with tons of dogs and people with tons of personalities. 

Gunner and myself got there before the family so we just worked on a few things away from the commotion. I had his prong on with a grab lead but has his leash on his prong. He was semi listening but pulling like crazy so I put him on the prong while we worked. 

Once we got into the event he stayed on his flat the whole entire time and did excellent ! We even entered in the doggie dash which was interesting but good ! We entered an obstacle course for beginners which was a big circle that had jumps, tunnel, a frame, tire and a plat form plus Leashes were okay; which I wouldn't have him off of one. We completed the course with doing every obstacle but somethings had to have a do over. Surprisingly gunner went through the tunnel because it was pretty small. I told him "through" and he went in so I ran quickly on the other side bc I didn't want him to shoot through but he wasn't coming. His butt was sticking out of the tunnel and up in the air. I was able to call him and he finished the tunnel. 

I was extremely proud of my boy and how far we have come. A whole day being calm and relaxed ( multiple times he laid on his side so I could rub his belly ) on his flat collar. 

And I did run across some Bostons. 


Here are the pups !
Gunner , Mr Wilson, and Lil Bit. 









Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Nigel (Jul 10, 2012)

Sounds like a fun day, good job doing all those activities with so many distractions and on a flat collar.


----------



## gmcwife1 (Apr 5, 2012)

Sounds like a great day!!


----------



## Msmaria (Mar 2, 2013)

Way to go! Love to hear such great stories about well behaved dogs.it gives me hope lol


----------



## Jaders (Jul 8, 2012)

Thank you everyone !!

Ms Maria - Yes, this gives me hope too


----------

